# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  6 جمل تغضب الرجل .. ولا يصرح عنها ، احذريها!

## هدوء عاصف

*جمل تغضب الرجل .. ولا يصرح عنها ، احذريها!*


*
كثيرا ما تسأل الزوجة في حيرة عن كيفية التعامل مع الزوج، وعن اكثر الأشياء التي تغضبه؛ فقد تكون الزوجة على وفاق ووئام مع الزوج،
ولكنها تشعر في بعض الأحيان بوجود بعض التوترات والقلق في الحياة الزوجية دون سبب.
ولأن الزوجة تجهل الأمر قد تسأل الزوج، ولكنه يرفض الأجابة او ينكرها؛ فالزوج في بعض الأحيان لا يرغب في التصريح بأسباب غضبه خوفا من اثارة المشاكل وتضخيم الأمور، لذا نراه يفضل الصمت مترقبا للأحداث .



ولأن هذا الصراع الخفي بين الأزواج بمرور الزمن والبقاء على هذه الحالة من الأنكار يكون له اثار لا يحمد عقباها، كان يجب ان نتعرف على الكلمات التي تغضب الزوج، وبالتالي تحذر منها الزوجة .

جمل ومواقف تغضب الزوج : 
لا بد ان تدرك الزوجة ان هناك بعض الكلمات والجمل والمواقف التي قد تراها تافهة، ولكنها لها تأثير كبير على الزوج، ولها بصمات غائرة في قلبه لا يفصح عنها حفاظا على كرامته، وحفاظا على علاقته بها في بعض الأحيان، لذا تنصح الزوجة بقرائتها والتعرف عليها لتحذر منها .

1- " الاولاد اولى " :
تفضيل الزوجة للأولاد على الزوج قد يعتبر من الأمور التي تغضب الزوج ولا يستطيع التصريح بها او حتى التلميح لها، فالزوج يعلم جيدا ان هؤلاء الأبناء مسؤولية كبيرة تقع على كاهل الزوجة، ولكنه غالبا ما يشعر بالغيرة عندما يتعلق الأمر بتفضيل الزوجة لدورها كأم عن دورها كزوجة .

2- " انت عجزت ":
من اكثر الأمور المضحكة التي تثير غضب الزوج ولا يستطيع التصريح بها سخرية الزوجة كونه اصلع، فعادة الرجل يربط الصلع بنقص الوسامة والجاذبية والعجز، بل والشيخوخة ايضا، فاذا شعر ان الزوجة تلمح بهذا الموضوع استشاط غضبا، خاصة اذا كان شاب واصيب بالصلع نتيجة عامل وراثي .

3- " نحن في حاجة الى الحديث ":
جملة تثير غضب الرجل لأنها عادة ما تكون مرتبطة بموضوع يجب نقاشه، فيتنبأ الزوج بأن هذه الجملة هي الريح التي تسبق العاصفة، ولأن الرجل عادة ما يتفادى اي مناقشات او مشاحنات، عملا بالمثل القائل: " النساء ناقصات عقل ودين"، يشعر بالغضب ولا يستطيع ان يصرح عن غضبه، فلا يملك الا ان يبتسم في وجه الزوجة معلنا عن موافقته لفتح باب المناقشة، لذا عليك عزيزتي الزوجة عند رغبتك في مناقشة زوجك محو هذه الجملة تماما من قاموسك، ولتستبدليها بجملة اخرى، وهي: " ما رايك في كذا ... او تحب نعمل كذا؟" ..

4- حديث الزوجة عن اصدقاء الزوج مشكلة كبيرة:
فاما ان تثار غيرة الزوج اذا تحدثت عنهم، او يشعر بفقدان حريته واستقلايته اذا تحدثت بكراهية عنهم، واعلنت رفضها لخروجه معهم .

5- " انت دائما هكذا ":
بالطبع الزوجة بهذه الجملة تشير الى افعال الزوج السيئة التي يقوم بها مرارا وتكرارا دون ملل، برغم علمه بأنها ترفضها او تغضبها، هذه الجملة برغم انها بسيطة ولا تحوي اي الفاظ خارجة، الا انها تستشيط الزوج غضبا، فمعناها ان الزوج مقصر ولا يقوم بواجباته على الوجه الأكمل، وقد تستطيع الزوجة معاتبه الزوج، ولكن بجملة اخرى، مثل: " لية عملت كده ؟"، فهناك فرق كبير بين الجملتين، فالأولى ربطت بين الماضي والحاضر؛ فشعر الزوج ان الزوجة تحمل له ضغائن منذ سنوات طويلة فيشعر بالأحباط ، اما الجملة الثانية فتدل على الحاضر الذي يستطيع الزوج مناقشته. 

6- الأسئلة التي ليست لها اجابات تغضب الزوج:
لانه لا يعرف لها اي اجابة او قد يعرفها ولكنه يشعر بالملل من الاجابة عليها، فهذه الأسئلة عبارة عن قنابل تقع على رأس الزوج فتشعره انه متهم يجب الدفاع عن نفسه، ولأن الزوج المسكين قد دافع عن نفسه كثيرا، فقد مل الاجابة وسكت عن الكلام، واكتفى برسم ابتسامة على وجهه تدل على شدة غضبه .
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مشكور على المعلومات " هدوء عاصف "

أكثر ما يغضب زوجي هو كثرة سكوتي 
بس مش عارفة اخلص من هالعادة لانه ما عندي اشي احكيه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *مشكور على المعلومات " هدوء عاصف "
> 
> أكثر ما يغضب زوجي هو كثرة سكوتي 
> بس مش عارفة اخلص من هالعادة لانه ما عندي اشي احكيه*




*ههههههههه اهلاً "العقيق الأحمر" ... فعلاً سكوت المرأة وقلّة كلامها قد تغضب الرجل ، لكن فيه رجال بالمقابل ما بحبوا كترة الحكي خصوصي من المرأة ، يعني لكل رجل طباع ، انا شخصياً مش بغضبني سكوت زوجتي بس ، بفقع مرارتي كمان 
والمرأة احيانا يعجبها او يغضبها سكوت او كثرة كلام زوجها ... بالنتيجة كل زوجين هم حالة استثنائية ، والأزواج الأكثر وعياً هن اللي بفهموا بعض وبتجنبوا الأمور اللي بتغضبهم شو ما كانت ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أهلاً بك يا سيد الحصن 

هو بالضبط هيك .. لكل ثناثي حالة استثنائية .. 

ودمت بخير إنت ومرارتك*

----------


## فيروز

يعني المفروض لما قرأنا نطبّق هـالشي

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلاااااااام  شو هالحكي بسيطة ازا هيك*

----------


## &روان&

جاري العمل بها  بس  بعد ما نجربها طبعا هههههههه
شكرا هدوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
طبيعي يكون في توتر و غضب ببداية اي علاقة 
لأنه لكل شخص طبيعة و حياة 
لكن مع الوقت والزمن ممكن كل طرف يتكشف شو بزعج الطرف التاني بدون ما يصرح أو يحكي 
التفاهم أساس الوجود في العلاقة الزوجية 

مشكور هدوء على الموضوع الجميل 

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو يا صاحبي معلومات مفيدة وجيدة

----------


## shams spring

*كله كوم والاسئلة يلي ما الها اجابة كوم تاني 
O.o
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكرااااااااااا لمروركم جميعاً ...

الوسادة :: الله يجعلها اكبر المصايب ....
فيروز :: اكيد لا نطبّق اذا فعلاً بدنا نفهم انو لازم نصير نفهم بعضنا 
دموع :: كلامك 100% يسلملي الواعي
روان :: تجربتك كارثية الله يستر 
تحية :: منور يا غالي الله يسعدك
شمس :: انتي فهمانة الموضوع تمام الله يرضى عليكي*

----------

